# Deu dress regulations



## Tpr.Orange (20 Nov 2004)

Hey all i tried to do a search but couldn't come up with what i was looking for...

does anyone know where i can find the DEU regulations for where pin placement should be?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (20 Nov 2004)

CFN. Orange said:
			
		

> Hey all i tried to do a search but couldn't come up with what i was looking for...
> 
> does anyone know where i can find the DEU regulations for where pin placement should be?



Which "pins"?  I have some instructions for the jacket - shoulder titles, collar dogs, name badge, etc.  If you are talking about the collar rank insignia for the shirt, they won't help....


----------



## Tpr.Orange (20 Nov 2004)

specifically 

lapel pins shoulder pins name tags command badge for the DEU jacket
rank pins and name tag for the undershirt 
hmmm and which items slipons should be worn ... over coat shirt ... ? and if any of them are supposed to be blank or should they all show rank.


----------



## gun plumber (20 Nov 2004)

This should help with the basic button\pin placemant:
http://army.ca/forums/threads/21745.0.html
Your rank pins go on:the collar of your green shirt
                             :the collar of your great coat
On yor green shirt you wear no name tag when wearing your tunic and one set of new gold EME slip ons are worn on the shirt.One set on your great coat and one on your rain coat(CF green).None should show rank.
For yourself,in relation to collar dogs,the rule of thumb is "tip and tail,facing inwards".You should have been issued a right and left collar dog.You position them with the tip of the lightining bolt and the tip of the tail running along the seam.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (21 Nov 2004)

thanks guys


----------

